# Golfing Outing???



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just curious and i know it is a little early but would anyone wanna do any golfing this summer? maybe a little get togather?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am in for sure. I love to hit around the round ball.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm all for it. Finally get to meet some of you out there. I'll keep checking for info.

Maxemus


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Count me in as well.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I think I would be in for that.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm all for it, as long as I don't have to drive too far...


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Golf is what you do when you are not hunting or fishing...It is also known as an excuse to drink and have fun...


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

When I'm not hunting or fishing? I'm just not familiar with that concept. Are there any fish in the water hazzards? LOL

Mike


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I would love to do that.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

SKF, the purpose is one of three things,

1. Get Drunk
2. Win some money to by fishing gear
3. Get Drunk

Depending how much you play will dictate your choice.


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

How do you cook a golf?


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i would rather watch grass grow


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Oops!!! We'll talk about it later!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Golf is Good....Remember if there wasn't golf there be twice/three times as many people running, tubing, canoeing, fishing, through your trout holes all summer long. Would you rather see 50 cars in a golf course parking lot or 50 cars spread out along your favorite river..


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Good point MH. I would like to see a mermaid come out of the river and I will mount her   


Seriously I wouldnt mind golfing sometime. IM still in


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Where do you guys golf mostly?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I like to golf, but only when it's windy.

You'll have to promise me that it will be too rough to fish that day, though.

Me and my fishing buddies usually golf when it's too rough to fish.

Magnet


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm in 
lansing so I golf in this area mostly but I'm not against traveling. I'm just a weekend golfer so I like drinkin and enjoying being out with the guys.

MAX


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I always get thrown off the golf courses, they don't appreciate how I hold up play with my 15th club. (an ultralight combo)


----------

